
Employers are hiring more graduates from nontraditional schools like Flatiron - cookscar
http://www.wsj.com/articles/coding-boot-camps-attract-tech-companies-1470945503
======
thefastlane
"curricula that are constantly retailored to meet company needs"

it's always worth remembering that the firms discussed in the article are not
really educational institutions as much as they are career training centers,
providing a very specific skillset in order to meet very specific labor
demands. in a traditional university, faculty call the shots on curriculum (or
at least they should); that's not the case here. furthermore, these firms work
both sides of the deal by acting as 3rd-party recruiting agents to the
companies that ultimately are looking to hire. (i now have to ignore spam from
hacker bootcamps trying to pitch me candidates).

let's call a spade a spade -- these are businesses. i'm very concerned about
allowing federal student loans into this cocktail.

